# best strategy game ever?



## _George (Sep 23, 2009)

warcraft 3 is the best rts ive played i think

or maybe dungeon keeper one and two, esp two.  rts fans who've never played this game should download it right now

total anihilation is brilliant too and is deffo the best of its era, download that too

advance wars is the best turn based imo


----------



## revol68 (Sep 23, 2009)

Rome Total War.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 23, 2009)

Dune 2 because there had been nothing like it before. Red Alert 1 will have a special place in my memory, cos its the first rts I got to play multi player properly. 

If you like TA, then you'd probably like Supreme Commander, its got the same sense of scale that most other RTS don't manage.


----------



## _George (Sep 23, 2009)

i used to play this at school

twas fun playing with and against friends who were in other computer rooms during lessons

probably the best internet browser based strategy


----------



## kained&able (Sep 23, 2009)

c&c red alert.

i was the shit at that.


dave


----------



## _George (Sep 23, 2009)

i loved that game


----------



## Stoat Boy (Sep 23, 2009)

Civ 2


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 23, 2009)

Age of Empires II:TC or Master of Olympus. Undecided. Also, much love for Theme Hospital.

I won't opt for Total War (Medieval being my preferred version) as I only ever play the campaign map, and once I've completed the majority of that, I usually give up and start again.


----------



## _George (Sep 23, 2009)

ooh theme hospital reminds me of theme park, which was ok, but theme park reminds me of roller coaster tycoon which was great.

i once built a 100 mph coaster where id had to make a hill and a pit to get it high enough and then put speed boosts at the top just so the little people could look at it and run off


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 23, 2009)

Settlers II will always have a special place in my heart. C&C Red Alert also gets an honourable mention.


----------



## Bakunin (Sep 23, 2009)

Stronghold 2 anyone?

I am a bit of a whiz at playing that, I must admit. 

Sir Edwin Blackfly is my BITCH!


----------



## ericjarvis (Sep 23, 2009)

Stoat Boy said:


> Civ 2



Seconded. Just about a perfect balance of simplicity to play, and complex possibilities. Plus loads of ways to customise it. Didn't cheat as much as its successors either.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 24, 2009)

oh yeah civ2 actually.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 24, 2009)

Stoat Boy said:


> Civ 2


This. And now civ rev on the ipod/phone. I've wasted enjoyed so much time on these games.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 24, 2009)

Star Craft will alway have a place close to my heart


----------



## tom_craggs (Sep 24, 2009)

Dune 2 for me as well.


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 24, 2009)

Going back a whiles here, but Theatre Europe was well good in it's time (and you got to nuke Europe!), as were the hex-based strategy games of US company SSI.

Also, Rebel Squad/Alpha Squad - turn based small unit tactical stuff. 

This is all way back in the mists of the C64-Amiga era...


----------



## tommers (Sep 24, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Going back a whiles here, but Theatre Europe was well good in it's time (and you got to nuke Europe!), as were the hex-based strategy games of US company SSI.
> 
> Also, Rebel Squad/Alpha Squad - turn based small unit tactical stuff.
> 
> This is all way back in the mists of the C64-Amiga era...




Do you mean Laser Squad?

X-Com is the greatest strategy game.  I can't believe there's even a debate.

RTS' aren't strategy.  They're bollocks.

HTH.


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 24, 2009)

Laser Squad, that's the one!! Have been looking for something similar to it for my win mobile phone for a while now...top game.

And you're right about X-com and RTS games 

http://www.lasersquad.org/


----------



## tommers (Sep 24, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Laser Squad, that's the one!! Have been looking for something similar to it for my win mobile phone for a while now...top game.
> 
> And you're right about X-com and RTS games



Yeah, Laser Squad was absolutely brilliant.  There's a GBA game called Rebelstar : Tactical Command, made by the same guy, that BMD put me onto.  That's pretty good.

I still play X-Com.  It's been on every computer I've owned for about the past 20 years.  You can download it for nothing now.  If they ever released it for the DS then I'd die a happy man.


----------



## tommers (Sep 24, 2009)

Actually I might have to consider Civ 2 or Alpha Centauri as well....


----------



## tommers (Sep 24, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> http://www.lasersquad.org/



OMG.  I can't see it at work but is that what I think it is?


----------



## Stigmata (Sep 24, 2009)

XCOM Apocalypse
Civ2
Starcraft
Medieval Total War 2
Galactic Civilisations 2


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 24, 2009)

tommers said:


> OMG.  I can't see it at work but is that what I think it is?



Yup, it's a downloadable Laser Squad with a level editing/creation app


----------



## tommers (Sep 24, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Yup, it's a downloadable Laser Squad with a level editing/creation app



god I love the internet.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 24, 2009)

'Advance Wars' on the gameboy advance.


----------



## FunkyUK (Sep 24, 2009)

Red Alert.  WOWwas pretty fucing awesome, but I got out when I could see how dependent my sister in law was on it.   Are there any RTS games that are any good on PS3 / Xbox 360?  I have a hankering for a console again, but I'm sick of buying consoles and not playing them.. (PS2 & Wii)


----------



## Beanburger (Sep 24, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Rome Total War.


*nods*


----------



## _George (Sep 24, 2009)

mwgdrwg said:


> 'Advance Wars' on the gameboy advance.



brilliant game

2 players with one gba

just the game for long journeys with some Nintendo-less loser and stuff


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 24, 2009)

I enjoyed Warhammer Shadow of the Horned Rat. It was solid though, I never did complete the fucker. Rumour has it they couldn't make the deadline/budget so simply made one engagement impossible to win. I use this to salve my pride.


----------



## fubert (Sep 24, 2009)

warcraft
xcom enemy unknown
sins of a solar empire
cnc red alert


----------



## tommers (Sep 24, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I enjoyed Warhammer Shadow of the Horned Rat. It was solid though, I never did complete the fucker. Rumour has it they couldn't make the deadline/budget so simply made one engagement impossible to win. I use this to salve my pride.



I finished it.


----------



## Silva (Sep 26, 2009)

The first Xcom. Then Alpha Centauri and Age of Empires.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Sep 26, 2009)

Warcraft II. I played that game for a year without getting bored of it.

The only other game that got me as hooked was Civ 2 which was utter perfection. Except for the tendency for it to reuse city names, it's not good when you've got two copies of your capital.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 27, 2009)

Starcraft is a national sport in Korea!


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 27, 2009)

tommers said:


> I finished it.



As did I. Fail DC, revisit it.


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Sep 27, 2009)

Dune 2 - played all nighters with that one.  It was on 4 floppy discs, iirc.


----------



## mitochondria (Sep 27, 2009)

Good strategy game should only be turn-based imo.

Civilisation (the mother of them all)

Panzer General 

XCOM I & II

Heroes of Might and Magic

many nights were wasted on these...


----------



## _George (Sep 27, 2009)

civilisation is ok but is too drawn out

if we're talking turn based advance wars is the greatest

also, worms still counts as turn based strategy and thats just brillaint funny fun.  the opposite of civ


----------



## kained&able (Sep 27, 2009)

worms is not a strategy game!

It is great though.


dave


----------



## fubert (Sep 27, 2009)

mitochondria said:


> Heroes of Might and Magic



top call


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 27, 2009)

Alpha Centauri for turn-based, Total Annihilation for real time. Brawler gunships ftw


----------



## _George (Sep 27, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> Alpha Centauri for turn-based, Total Annihilation for real time. Brawler gunships ftw



i have ta on this 'puter

think i might have a game now..


----------



## _George (Sep 28, 2009)

yay i won


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 28, 2009)

Chessmaster Live.
(XBox360),only 800 of their points.


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 28, 2009)

another vote for the genius of Syd Meyer/Brian Reynolds, and Civ, and Alpha Centuri.

Enjoyed Heroes of Might and Magic as well.

Did enjoy company of heroes as well. Not least because your troops are so sweary. The British with their  'lets get the bladdy wanker' etc, the yanks with faakher etc. 

But the classic which no-one seems to have mentioned is .... the Close Combat series (iii and v especially)... proper realistic weapon damage, moral and A.I. fairly well implemented so that you couldn't just throw troops at the otherside.  Also a decent series of mods for 'em.  I hear the team behind them now makes squad level combat simulators for the US military, that's how good their games were.


----------



## panzor (Sep 29, 2009)

My all time favourite is definitely Alpha Centauri, with the add-on, Alien Crossfire, it is even better.

I'm currently playing, Anno 1404, which is so far an amazing game.


----------



## Stigmata (Sep 29, 2009)

Actually Civ4 with the _Rhye's and Fall of Civilisation_ mod is something else. Really really good.


----------



## Final (Sep 29, 2009)

Phoenix

http://www.phoenixbse.com


----------



## tommers (Sep 29, 2009)

Final said:


> Phoenix
> 
> http://www.phoenixbse.com



oooh, KJC... I used to play their PBM games a little bit... It's A Crime and another one I've forgotten...

any good?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 29, 2009)

of the new breed i loved World in Conflict , prolly has the best nuke in any game ever !!


----------



## Infidel Castro (Sep 29, 2009)

My favourites are Sim City 2000, Populous and Cannon Fodder 

Oh, and Worms!


----------



## Final (Sep 29, 2009)

tommers said:


> oooh, KJC... I used to play their PBM games a little bit... It's A Crime and another one I've forgotten...
> 
> any good?



yeah, most of the other games are still pretty much where they were back in the 90s - but this one is state of the art.  Long and steep learning curve though, not for those who lack patience.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Sep 29, 2009)

Sudden Strike for a ridiculously hard real time strategy game.


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 17, 2009)

mitochondria said:


> Good strategy game should only be turn-based imo.
> 
> Civilisation (the mother of them all)
> 
> ...



I'd add Master of Orion II and Alpha Centauri


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 17, 2009)

panzor said:


> My all time favourite is definitely Alpha Centauri, with the add-on, Alien Crossfire, it is even better.



What I loved about that was that it was so atmospheric with all the faction elader's quotes and stuff. Unlike Civ III which came out later, you could easily imagine that it wasn't just a game.


----------



## YouSir (Nov 20, 2009)

Civilisation 2
Victoria: Empire Under The Sun
Rome: Total War
Europa Universalis 2
and 
Tropico
Sim City
If you want to count city builders.


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 20, 2009)

bi0boy said:


> What I loved about that was that it was so atmospheric with all the faction elader's quotes and stuff. Unlike Civ III which came out later, you could easily imagine that it wasn't just a game.



"The righteous need not cower before the drumbeat of human progress..."


----------



## Beanburger (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm currently enjoying an epic Civ 4 session on the LAN. Fucking top fucking banana. Beats meditation any day of the week.


----------



## Silva (Nov 21, 2009)

bi0boy said:


> What I loved about that was that it was so atmospheric with all the faction elader's quotes and stuff. Unlike Civ III which came out later, you could easily imagine that it wasn't just a game.



I think the research trees being much more abstract play a part in that. You aren't discovering "the wheel" or "pottery" but some far fetched shit that in a game context will actually make sense.


----------



## dilute micro (Nov 22, 2009)

why is Rome Total War getting such high praise?  

It seemed like it was released mid production to me.


----------



## creak (Nov 22, 2009)

Heroes of Might & Magic III
Warhammer: Dark Omen

Hours and hours of my youth


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 24, 2009)

Civ 4 - beyond the sword was the best of the civs IMO (any plans for civ %?) 
Medieval Total war - 1 & 2 (what do people think of Empire total war btw?) 
Sudden Strike 1
Command and conquer red alert (apart from the fucking 'tanya' missions)  
Hearts of Iron 2. (not played the 3rd version yet)


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 24, 2009)

I fucking loved laser squad!

omgomgomg


----------



## Beanburger (Nov 24, 2009)

Kaka Tim said:


> Civ 4 - beyond the sword was the best of the civs IMO


I've got right back into Civ 4 in the last couple of weeks. Never played BtS. I've just picked up the complete edition off Play for £7 and I'm itching to have a crack at it. Just need to finish off my existing game before loading up the expansions. The breadth and complexity of the game is just astonishing. I'm warring with one civ at the moment, and they just unloaded all their nukes on me, and I'm struggling to suppress their access to uranium to prevent them replenishing their weapons stockpile. Those little tactical flourishes really bring the game to life. I agree, it's definitely the best Civ (although I did have a soft spot for Call to Power II).


----------



## dilute micro (Nov 26, 2009)

Kaka Tim said:


> Medieval Total war - 1 & 2 (what do people think of Empire total war btw?)



I'm with you on MTW, MTW1 especially.  I think it's the best one they've made out of all of them.

Empire is really good.  I put it 2nd.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 26, 2009)

Only played the first two civs but they were awesome


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 26, 2009)

Who remembers Megalomania on the Amiga?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 26, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Who remembers Megalomania on the Amiga?




Yep! "It's all ovaah!"


----------



## Chz (Dec 2, 2009)

Alpha Centauri. 

In the RTS realm, I was a huge Total Annihilation fan. You can still play it in updated, 3d-accelerated glory by getting Spring. I don't think anything else really gave the same sense of utter havoc on the battlefield.


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Dec 2, 2009)

Another vote for Total Annihalation
Honorable mentions to  the original command & Conquer & Medieval Total War2


----------

